
Twitter wins rights to stream NFL Thursday night games - samsolomon
http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/15138355/twitter-wins-digital-streaming-rights-nfl-thursday-night-games
======
padobson
Yahoo!, one of the original pillars of Internet media, is being carved up
right now.

So it seems fitting that Twitter, one of the pillars of social media, is
trying to adopt their business model: try everything, specialize at nothing.

At the same time, I like the idea of non-traditional television providers
gaining access to live sports - just one more nail in the coffin of multi-
channel television. That said, I can't help but think Amazon or Netflix was
better position to provide the best experience for this.

------
samsolomon
Sports is one of the last hooks keeping people from ditching cable television.

I imagine if we see more deals like this one—especially with the NFL—the
number of cable cutters will continue to accelerate.

